# Home defence set up??



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Just seen the burglary thread and wanted to ask if anyone here has a home defense set up? Never thought about it till I moved into my own place, I know people that keep a bat of some kind in the bedroom just incase of intruderss etc.

so what, if any, sort of set up do you lads have?


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Pictures of my lass near the doors and windows


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a burglar alarm, 2 cameras and a dog that will bark at the drop of a feather... also have a small armory in my bedroom for any dopey sod that tries to come in.


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

All the setup I need


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Home alone style traps.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> Pictures of my lass near the doors and windows


picture of Buzz lass near doors and windows


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Haha few corkers here!

In all seriousness though my main bedroom is top floor so only the staircase for access. Was thinking maybe a small bat or even a paintball gun (sure you can get rubber balls for them) lol.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Sawn off shot gun.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Large ( 2 ft I think ) mag light torch.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

2 dogs 2 cams petrol strimmer crow bar .


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

something small and easily swingable that causes damage after 1 hit,

buying a sword isnt a good idea or a bat as its too big indoors,

or just stab them, put knife in there hand and say they fell on it?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

SierraAlpha said:


> Just seen the burglary thread and wanted to ask if anyone here has a home defense set up? Never thought about it till I moved into my own place, I know people that keep a bat of some kind in the bedroom just incase of intruderss etc.
> 
> so what, if any, sort of set up do you lads have?


I have cameras, an alarm and my cabinet full of boxing trophies by the front door 

And if any idiot every actually got in, i have several weapons hidden around the house.

I hope to prevent anyone getting in, but if they do i'll be ready


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Just a suggestion ...... 






.....and they still got in.... :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

cctv, then put bricks through my windows and spray paedo scum across my door.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uzi 9mm....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Standard house alarm and a pick axe handle under my bed.

To be fair we wouldnt need either, got the nosiest, curtain twitching cnuts on the planet for neighbours...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SierraAlpha said:


> Haha few corkers here!
> 
> In all seriousness though my main bedroom is top floor so only the staircase for access. Was thinking maybe a small bat or even a paintball gun (sure you can get rubber balls for them) lol.


This countries laws being so sh1t mate you cant use a bat and then have trouble for yourself what you can buy tho is a big metal torch and wrap that round their head. When in court you can say you heard a noise got your torch to take a look and he attacked you so in self defence you swung the torch.

Also dont go giving him a pansy tap either. Hit him hard enough to cause brain damage. Has to be in your property tho and has to be in self defence or the defence of family. You cant get done then.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nothing cos I live in a nice secure block of flats in a nice area, why would anyone try and break into my first floor flat when there's million pound houses all up and down my road?

Most who keep a weapon would sh1t themselves if confronted by someone who was also tooled up anyway.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> This countries laws being so sh1t mate you cant use a bat and then have trouble for yourself what you can buy tho is a big metal torch and wrap that round their head. When in court you can say you heard a noise got your torch to take a look and he attacked you so in self defence you swung the torch.
> 
> Also dont go giving him a pansy tap either. Hit him hard enough to cause brain damage. Has to be in your property tho and has to be in self defence or the defence of family. You cant get done then.


I don't know mate l think things are changing where the law is concerned protecting your property.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-home-security-device-for-everyone


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> I don't know mate l think things are changing where the law is concerned protecting your property.


I know of at least 3 people who have killed people in defense and got away with it. The law is far better protecting victims now, Im pretty sure now you are allowed to use any force necessary almost or at least its going that way now.

One guy i know of is that Tony Martin fella and there was another on crimewatch who stabbed one of 3 intruders to death after they terrorized his wife and was never even taken to court. The other was an old shopkeeper in Salford i think


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> I don't know mate l think things are changing where the law is concerned protecting your property.


If it was up to me mate once they step into your house and break the law they are then outside the law and the home owner can do whatever they see fit. Wether its the paramedics getting them out or the undertaker it dont matter. No soft ar$e politictian will ever bring the law back so the home owner really feels protected.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

I have nothing really worth stealing but have heard some horror stories of people getting burgled, and even things like crimewatch... that doesnt really help mentally.

I have a kubotan under the mattress

That's it really, unless you count the machette at the front door (cheap plastic oversized Halloween prop)

I don't actually know what the law is against burglars. Read something in the paper probably over a decade ago. A guy hears people downstairs, grabs one of them metal flash lights, wacked the guy who was trying to get into a safe in the neck and got sent away for a few years for paralysing the burglar.

Or that farmer who shot a guy when they broke into his farmhouse.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I live in the middle of nowhere so I ain't too worried, but if anyone broke in while I was home I would fvcking beat them to death with my bare hands.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> This countries laws being so sh1t mate you cant use a bat and then have trouble for yourself what you can buy tho is a big metal torch and wrap that round their head. When in court you can say you heard a noise got your torch to take a look and he attacked you so in self defence you swung the torch.
> 
> Also dont go giving him a pansy tap either. Hit him hard enough to cause brain damage. Has to be in your property tho and has to be in self defence or the defence of family. You cant get done then.





Milky said:


> I don't know mate l think things are changing where the law is concerned protecting your property.


The law is in the favour of the victim so long as you don't show intent. For example, having a baseball bat under your bed with nails sticking out of it clearly shows you intent to use that object to cause harm to an intruder. The same as having a pick axe handle under the bed. You have to be able to, in most cases, justify why you had your weapon of choice to hand. A better option would be to have some sort of loft hatch pole, or a large maglite etc, etc because you can justify having them under the bed. But this is all in cases of extremes. If you beat a burglar back out the door and he runs off the police won't likely be that bothered. If they turn up and the burglar is lying in a pool of blood and your standing over him in your bedroom with a pix axe in your hand they may ask why you had that particular item up their in the first place. The best advice is to have something you can justify being there like I mentioned earlier, that way, if it goes to court you can say "you feared for your safety and grabbed the nearest thing to hand", rather than, "I heard a noise and grabbed the chainsaw I keep under my bed"! It will probably save you a lot of hassle in the long run!



andysutils said:


> I know of at least 3 people who have killed people in defense and got away with it. The law is far better protecting victims now, Im pretty sure now you are allowed to use any force necessary almost or at least its going that way now.
> 
> One guy i know of is that Tony Martin fella and there was another on crimewatch who stabbed one of 3 intruders to death after they terrorized his wife and was never even taken to court. The other was an old shopkeeper in Salford i think


The Tony Martin case is quite a unique one because he moved from being in a self defence posture to being the attacker. He basically shot one of the kids in the back as he was running away, which no matter what way you look at it is no longer self defence because they are running away and are no longer a threat, they also believed that he was lying in wait for the burglars (clear intent). Now luckily for him in this country they take into account mitigating factors such as stress and fear and the fact that he was probably sh!tting himself etc, etc at the time, along with a diagnosed paranoia condition (could be wrong on the exact condition) means that he has a degree of diminished responsibility within his actions.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

SierraAlpha said:


> Haha few corkers here!
> 
> In all seriousness though my main bedroom is top floor so only the staircase for access. Was thinking maybe a small bat or even a paintball gun (sure you can get rubber balls for them) lol.


If you're thinking of getting a paint ball gun, then an airsoft gun might be a better option. They are complete replicas and as such look like the real thing. I have some for training and my assault rifle weighs and looks the same as the real thing so would be visually convincing to a would-be thief. They hurt like fvck as well, but again the only drama with this is justifying having it to make sure you stay completely legal!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> The law is in the favour of the victim so long as you don't show intent. For example, having a baseball bat under your bed with nails sticking out of it clearly shows you intent to use that object to cause harm to an intruder. The same as having a pick axe handle under the bed. You have to be able to, in most cases, justify why you had your weapon of choice to hand. A better option would be to have some sort of loft hatch pole, or a large maglite etc, etc because you can justify having them under the bed. But this is all in cases of extremes. If you beat a burglar back out the door and he runs off the police won't likely be that bothered. If they turn up and the burglar is lying in a pool of blood and your standing over him in your bedroom with a pix axe in your hand they may ask why you had that particular item up their in the first place. The best advice is to have something you can justify being there like I mentioned earlier, that way, if it goes to court you can say "you feared for your safety and grabbed the nearest thing to hand", rather than, "I heard a noise and grabbed the chainsaw I keep under my bed"! It will probably save you a lot of hassle in the long run!
> 
> The Tony Martin case is quite a unique one because he moved from being in a self defence posture to being the attacker. He basically shot one of the kids in the back as he was running away, which no matter what way you look at it is no longer self defence because they are running away and are no longer a threat, they also believed that he was lying in wait for the burglars (clear intent). Now luckily for him in this country they take into account mitigating factors such as stress and fear and the fact that he was probably sh!tting himself etc, etc at the time, along with a diagnosed paranoia condition (could be wrong on the exact condition) means that he has a degree of diminished responsibility within his actions.


I replied to someone on this thread mate who said about using a bat and i said to get a metal torch, that way you can say u heard a noise went to have a look and in defence swung the torch.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

my German Shepard is probably one of the best deterrents ever.... for some strange reason he hates people standing outside the house, weather its the drive way... door step or garden..... hawkers just stop dead and move one lol...... he is useless when ever any one comes into the house though... there is a chance he might lick them to death lol..... ive always got a few pr24s hidden around the house thought...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I replied to someone on this thread mate who said about using a bat and i said to get a metal torch, that way you can say u heard a noise went to have a look and in defence swung the torch.


Exactly. A bat is OK, so long as you can justify having it under your bed. To be honest though, in most cases the law will be lenient towards the victim, but personally I wouldn't take the chance when there are so many other options that can be just as useful and save you hassle. If you secure your home properly in the first place anyway you shouldn't need a bedside tool anyway.


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

I thought the general rule was as long as their facing you as above. Not sure your allowed to tie them to a chair and put sewing needles in there Bollocks and hook them up to a car battery! However with my boy in the house I would be tempted, mag lite is probably the way forward, unless you have a firearms license!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> Exactly. A bat is OK, so long as you can justify having it under your bed. To be honest though, in most cases the law will be lenient towards the victim, but personally I wouldn't take the chance when there are so many other options that can be just as useful and save you hassle. If you secure your home properly in the first place anyway you shouldn't need a bedside tool anyway.


Then again its easy to say this about intruders etc but most people i no who got broke into never heard a thing and didnt know till they woke up. Our neighbour was broke into one sunday evening and no1 in our cul de sac saw a thing. Those who do it for a living know what they are doing.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Then again its easy to say this about intruders etc but most people i no who got broke into never heard a thing and didnt know till they woke up. Our neighbour was broke into one sunday evening and no1 in our cul de sac saw a thing. Those who do it for a living know what they are doing.


Which is why I can't understand why people only use tools by their bed as a solution to being burgled. You need to hope that you get woken up first! For fvck sake you can get magnetic entry alarms for your doors and windows from Maplins for as little as £10 a pop!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

36mm spanner. Big enough to drop someone but small enough to swing on the stairs for example.


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

Germany Sheppard in the kitchen and a wooden boken under the bed ( wooden sword)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a reputation for raping burgulars ....


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

A pic of barsnack hanging out the back of buzz's las near the front door and windows


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

A barbell and a kettlebell of course.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Katana, baseball bat and realistic looking air gun.

Although an air gun would be useless if they have a real gun.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

We have an alarm system just need to figure out how to use it lol.

My thoughts on a paintball gun is that they hurt like a motherfcuker and a hopper on them holds like 60-100 paintballs, although I would load it with the rubber balls which I imagine hurt a lot more! I'm more concerned about the other half if I'm away at work tbh so she's gonna need to practice her aim lol. Also gonna get a big mag lite and maybe a motion activated light for the back yard

Btw I would hate to be a burglar in some of your houses you sick cnuts haha!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Think some of you lads are a bit naive to what your response mechanisms would be like in this situation. A very close friend of mine had an armed robbery at his work... And despite one of the lads being a very seasoned mma fighter/instructor ... Plus various implements including a taser under the counter... They all just froze and the fellas got away.

Its all talk until some six foot coked up thug is coming at you with a machete and you're half asleep while they've been getting psyched up for an hour outside.

I only hope none of us find ourselves in this situation.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

Got a burglar alarm and a very weighty machete next to the bed, hopefully the burglars will flee by the sight of me stark bollock naked running down the stairs before I have to use it!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Neo mastiff does a good job of going sick if theres a sign of movement or sound in her territory. And she would eat you aswell, shes been on a diet for the past 6 weeks so she is aggy and hungry.


----------



## Ready (Dec 20, 2013)

I just get naked and scream at em, one Christmas me brother woke up to go look at presents and the night before my dad had been to boozer and he heard my brother, thought he was a burglar and chased him round the full house naked.

Lets just say Christmas has never been the same


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Security Locks on all windows.Plus deadlocks on doors.Pick axe handle underneath bed.Few cans of gas at strategic locations around the house.A burglar would really struggle to get in without some serious tools and noise.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lets see mypump action remington is always ready so idk if i need more then that...



AND YES infernal has a shotgun.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

SierraAlpha said:


> Haha few corkers here!
> 
> In all seriousness though my main bedroom is top floor so only the staircase for access. Was thinking maybe a small bat or even a paintball gun (sure you can get rubber balls for them) lol.


lol paint them to death? scary stuff indeed


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

A solid wooden rounders bat and a few knives within hands reach next to the bed.

Also have a Chinese version of a Maglite that I originally purchased to keep in the car and did for many years, sat in the drivers door storage bit very nicely for about 3 years, got stopped by the Police a few times and they questioned it, I work in security but not the type of security that requires a big torch, but they don't know that.

Changed car since and it doesn't fit anywhere that is reachable so got it out and it's now kept in a bedroom cabinet, batteries died years ago, don't think it even works lo

Solid doors, locked windows, motion censored flood lights and CCTV are enough though, neighbours are also very good and keep an eye out for one another.

But as said already, most burglaries happen when nobody is at home or somebody is just in and out with your car keys before you even realise, only time I realistically see myself running around waving a bat is if someone is breaking into my car or something.


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't get why people have 30" baseball bats either, you won't be able to swing it indoors, let alone do any real damage.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol paint them to death? scary stuff indeed


Haha have you ever been shot with one? It's hardlies brush strokes! Would use rubber balls as well. Would fcuking ruin ya lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

SierraAlpha said:


> Haha have you ever been shot with one? It's hardlies brush strokes! Would use rubber balls as well. Would fcuking ruin ya lol


try a few dulux colour charts - its important to make the right colour choice


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> try a few dulux colour charts - its important to make the right colour choice


Don't talk to me about those charts, been sorting paint out for decorating the new place and they had me demented haha!


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Actually if I get a paintball gun I could kill 2 birds with 1 stone hmm....


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I caught a bunch of teenagers Breaking into my car Years ago, clocked one with a cricket bad, chased him down the road and my dad and I frog marched him back to the house to wait for the police. My dad was going mental threatening him with a pickaxe handle in his dressing gown lol.

We were both separated when the police turned up, interviewed and never heard anything back from them. The kid did get away with putting a brick through my car window though.

Imo we have more rights than the media like to make us believe.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Home defence lol, tarpaulin and a spade.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Honestly think there are some paranoid ****ers here, either that or you just live in some proper ****ty areas. I mean, keeping knives within reach,really?

Honestly, being broken into in the middle of the night never crosses my mind, not saying it couldn't happen. But I definitely don't worry about it.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> This countries laws being so sh1t mate you cant use a bat and then have trouble for yourself what you can buy tho is a big metal torch and wrap that round their head. When in court you can say you heard a noise got your torch to take a look and he attacked you so in self defence you swung the torch.
> 
> Also dont go giving him a pansy tap either.* Hit him hard enough to cause brain damage*. Has to be in your property tho and has to be in self defence or the defence of family. You cant get done then.


You didn't intend for it I'm sure but I did have a giggle at that mate :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Harry1213 said:


> Don't get why people have 30" baseball bats either, you won't be able to swing it indoors, let alone do any real damage.


Cos it makes them sound tough.


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Honestly think there are some paranoid ****ers here, either that or you just live in some proper ****ty areas. I mean, keeping knives within reach,really?
> 
> Honestly, being broken into in the middle of the night never crosses my mind, not saying it couldn't happen. But I definitely don't worry about it.


its happening every night of the week mate, either for the car keys or a quick in and out for laptops, ipads etc

everyone should get anti snap locks fitted. google lock snapping


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Honestly think there are some paranoid ****ers here, either that or you just live in some proper ****ty areas. I mean, keeping knives within reach,really?
> 
> Honestly, being broken into in the middle of the night never crosses my mind, not saying it couldn't happen. But I definitely don't worry about it.


My brother lives is a nice enough area, he was broken into during the night while they slept. I'd rather be prepared.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So far most responses has been based on a single assailant and your being alerted in good time as well as your eyes adjusting to the dark and your brain instantly working in a good manner upon being woken up.

Should you get broken into for your car keys that is being stolen to order by 2 people they will be armed, most likely with guns and should you attack them will most likely leave your kids without a dad because he thinks he's 10 men.

I can but presume anyone wanting to fight an intruder cannot afford house insurance?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> *So far everyone's response has been based on a single assailant and your being alerted in good time as well as your eyes adjusting to the dark and your brain instantly working in a good manner upon being woken up. *
> 
> Should you get broken into for your car keys that is being stolen to order by 2 people they will be armed, most likely with guns and should you attack them will most likely leave your kids without a dad because he thinks he's 10 men.
> 
> I can but presume anyone wanting to fight an intruder cannot afford house insurance?


Err Not everyone's......


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> Err Not everyone's......


Edited


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> You didn't intend for it I'm sure but I did have a giggle at that mate :lol:


If he cant talk he cant lie in court mate.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Realistically speaking, if someone broke into your house and you killed them, how easy would it be to just make them disappear? That's what I'd go for if possible, no point getting the police involved when there's a better chance of getting off without them.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

3 chihuahuas that bark (yap) very loud its annoying lol also keep a few tools in my bedroom and behind the door


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Realistically speaking, if someone broke into your house and you killed them, how easy would it be to just make them disappear? That's what I'd go for if possible, no point getting the police involved when there's a better chance of getting off without them.


How much protein is it per 100g of the human body??


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Harry1213 said:


> How much protein is it per 100g of the human body??


I have a wood chipper, a couple of chavs would make great fertiliser.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Lets see mypump action remington is always ready so idk if i need more then that...
> 
> View attachment 143101
> 
> ...


which model is that mate? I have an 870


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> So far most responses has been based on a single assailant and your being alerted in good time as well as your eyes adjusting to the dark and your brain instantly working in a good manner upon being woken up.
> 
> Should you get broken into for your car keys that is being stolen to order by 2 people they will be armed, most likely with guns and should you attack them will most likely leave your kids without a dad because he thinks he's 10 men.
> 
> I can but presume anyone wanting to fight an intruder cannot afford house insurance?


I see your point mate but l personally have always had the attitude of if you become the victim your in a heap of sh*t.

They talk about it where woman are about to be dragged down an alley and raped, scream, shout, bite, hit, in fact do what ever you can not to be a victim because not only does it bring attention to the situation it can also put the assailant on the back foot knowing your not going to roll over and be a " victim " if you get my drift.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have a boken and a machete next to me.

id tie them to a chair and leave them outside then call the police i think


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I live in a nice area best defence ever


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

To expand slightly on what MIlky said above. Research suggests that its more beneficial for a woman/person to shout "fire" rather than "Rape" if they are in such a situation. People are more likely to respond, sadly enough.

For home defence, house alarm and a dog


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> This countries laws being so sh1t mate you cant use a bat and then have trouble for yourself what you can buy tho is a big metal torch and wrap that round their head. When in court you can say you heard a noise got your torch to take a look and he attacked you so in self defence you swung the torch.
> 
> Also dont go giving him a pansy tap either. Hit him hard enough to cause brain damage. Has to be in your property tho and has to be in self defence or the defence of family. You cant get done then.


What if you're a rounders or baseball player? Having a bat in the house would be a normal thing surely?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Size 19 slippers and one of those cardboard cops near the front door.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

2 big dogs a crossbow and a bat plus a decent power 22 air rifle


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> I see your point mate but l personally have always had the attitude of if you become the victim your in a heap of sh*t.
> 
> *They talk about it where woman are about to be dragged down an alley and raped, scream, shout, bite, hit, in fact do what ever you can not to be a victim because not only does it bring attention to the situation it can also put the assailant on the back foot knowing your not going to roll over and be a " victim " if you get my drift.*


The point I've highlighted is a very good one but not the same as what people are referring to in most cases in this thread. Having a weapon by your bed side isn't the same as it relies on you being woken up by your intruder first. You're allowing your attacker the opportunity to get to your bedside undetected. It's the equivalent of walking down a dark alley and suspecting someone is following you but not turning around to check and just waiting to see what happens before you make a move. You should be looking and identifying a possible threat and then reacting and you can't always do that with just a weapon by your bedside. It's a pretty silly concept in opinion, even more so if you have a family. If someone has identified within their home that there is a possible need to have a weapon available at night in case of intrusion then to not give yourself an early warning system such as at least a cheap door and window sensor is just bonkers. You've already identified the need for defence, but you relying on your attacker fvcking up first and waking you up to implement your defence.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> What if you're a rounders or baseball player? Having a bat in the house would be a normal thing surely?


In the house yes but not next to your bed mate. It gets quite silly tbh for example i use a stanley knife at work to cut the bands on pallets etc when im driving that knife has to be out of arms reach so if someone makes me angry i cant grab it and use it as weapon. Its a little stanley knife for god sake. If i left it in my pocket or door pocket and i was pulled if the blade is longer than 6 inches then ill get done for having an offencive weapon.

Theres always ways round it tho, i keep a decent sized flat bladed screwdriver in the door pocket. If police ask why its there ill just say its a tool i was using it and didnt put it back in the box. If im attacked its easy to grab.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

beware of the dog signs everywhere


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone attacks my home & i will shoot their kneecaps off tell the cops i aimed wrong...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> I see your point mate but l personally have always had the attitude of if you become the victim your in a heap of sh*t.
> 
> They talk about it where woman are about to be dragged down an alley and raped, scream, shout, bite, hit, in fact do what ever you can not to be a victim because not only does it bring attention to the situation it can also put the assailant on the back foot knowing your not going to roll over and be a " victim " if you get my drift.


Friend of mines mrs was followed home from work and he tried to push his way in her flat, she scrathed him and kicked him in the balls. The police said to her well cuz he hasnt actually assulted u and u have to him he can grass her in at the station. Another girl come forward and cuz it was then two against one they went out and caught him. What kind of law is that?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

a jack Russell the puss1est dog you'll ever meet but the horrible little [email protected] would bark at his own shadow


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Think some of you lads are a bit naive to what your response mechanisms would be like in this situation. A very close friend of mine had an armed robbery at his work... And despite one of the lads being a very seasoned mma fighter/instructor ... Plus various implements including a taser under the counter... They all just froze and the fellas got away.
> 
> Its all talk until some six foot coked up thug is coming at you with a machete and you're half asleep while they've been getting psyched up for an hour outside.
> 
> I only hope none of us find ourselves in this situation.


Fcuk getting cut up for someone else's money anyway if worked in a shop and some nut came waving a machete saying he's robbing the place I'd pack his bags for him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Friend of mines mrs was followed home from work and he tried to push his way in her flat, she scrathed him and kicked him in the balls. The police said to her well cuz he hasnt actually assulted u and u have to him he can grass her in at the station. Another girl come forward and cuz it was then two against one they went out and caught him. What kind of law is that?


I would rather a woman of mine kick the sh!t out of a assailant & run away then i would know how the bastard looked like so i could look HIM up later. His balls would be dangling like wind chimes from my front porch.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> beware of the dog signs everywhere


They're forbidden now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> They're forbidden now


Going to make a sign where it says WARNING BURGLARS WILL BE SHOT note SURVIVORS WILL BE SHOT AGAIN.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Going to make a sign where it says WARNING BURGLARS WILL BE SHOT note SURVIVORS WILL BE SHOT AGAIN.


You'll go to prison for a long long time lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> You'll go to prison for a long long time lol


Nope its not illegal to put up signs like that here & if you defend your home & the assailant dies your not liable to go to jail . Cause HE broke into YOUR home & you defended yourself & there is no way you can know what the burglars bring as weaponry.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Nope its not illegal to put up signs like that here & if you defend your home & the assailant dies your not liable to go to jail . Cause HE broke into YOUR home & you defended yourself & there is no way you can know what the burglars bring as weaponry.


Sounds cool. My mum used to have beware of the GSD until she was told the sign is admitting the dog is dangerous, so she had to change it to a pic of a GSD saying beware I run free here. Such PC bollox


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> You'll go to prison for a long long time lol


Unless you can get them upstairs before you kill them.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Sounds cool. My mum used to have beware of the GSD until she was told the sign is admitting the dog is dangerous, so she had to change it to a pic of a GSD saying beware I run free here. Such PC bollox


Besides i have shots filled with rock salt so it wouldnt kill them just hurt them REALLY BAD lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> Fcuk getting cut up for someone else's money anyway if worked in a shop and some nut came waving a machete saying he's robbing the place I'd pack his bags for him.


I agree. But it shook my mate up for a long time. They all hate being in the shop now. Police typically have done very little despite a lot of leads. One local head thug had the cheek to go in and say "it wasn't me lads if it was me or my guys we would offer to sell you your stock back".


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah know some one who worked for bookers (i think) and there when place got done over scared sh1t out him.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Me and my shotty!!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> In the house yes but not next to your bed mate. It gets quite silly tbh for example i use a stanley knife at work to cut the bands on pallets etc when im driving that knife has to be out of arms reach so if someone makes me angry i cant grab it and use it as weapon. Its a little stanley knife for god sake. If i left it in my pocket or door pocket and i was pulled if the blade is longer than 6 inches then ill get done for having an offencive weapon.
> 
> Theres always ways round it tho, i keep a decent sized flat bladed screwdriver in the door pocket. If police ask why its there ill just say its a tool i was using it and didnt put it back in the box. If im attacked its easy to grab.


I read the other replies mate so yeah i do understand :thumb: I do keep all my sports equipment in my room though....


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Fvck theirs some shocking comments on here! Someone breaking into your house doesn't automatically give you the right to kill them. Any force you use must be proportionate and justifiable. If someone dies in your house during an intrusion you will be investigated to check that you didn't use more force than necessary to protect yourself. For those of you with machetes and knives, continuing to jack someone up while they lie motionless on the floor or while they are running away is no longer self defence!

The dog sign thing is to protect people from potential legal action. An intruder doesn't care whether your signs say "beware of the dog", "dangerous dog" or "my german shepherd lives here". The only difference is that if someone was injured in your garden, for example, you could, in a small amount of cases, be liable because you admit to having a dangerous dog. The advice is there from the police to save innocent people having to fight unnecessary battles due to the nature of the world we live in today.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> . An intruder doesn't care whether your signs say "beware of the dog", "dangerous dog" or "my german shepherd lives here". The only difference is that if someone was injured in your garden, for example, you could, in a small amount of cases, be liable because you admit to having a dangerous dog. .


Yeah the sign is to protect you, if my rottie eats a burgler and I have a sign saying please close my gate 'I live here' with a pic ofmy rottie, I won't get into too much trouble nor will my dog. If the sign says beware of the rottie and the above happens it causes more problems if said event occurs as you are admitting your dog will strike


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Fvck theirs some shocking comments on here! Someone breaking into your house doesn't automatically give you the right to kill them. Any force you use must be proportionate and justifiable. If someone dies in your house during an intrusion you will be investigated to check that you didn't use more force than necessary to protect yourself. For those of you with machetes and knives, continuing to jack someone up while they lie motionless on the floor or while they are running away is no longer self defence!
> 
> The dog sign thing is to protect people from potential legal action. An intruder doesn't care whether your signs say "beware of the dog", "dangerous dog" or "my german shepherd lives here". The only difference is that if someone was injured in your garden, for example, you could, in a small amount of cases, be liable because you admit to having a dangerous dog. The advice is there from the police to save innocent people having to fight unnecessary battles due to the nature of the world we live in today.


Right say armed assailants break into your home all hopped up on on crystal meth intent on stealing & willing to KILL to get what they want. Your saying you would rather die then kill them in self defense ? I would rather blow a guy away then get stabbed to death by some hopped up meth head. It doesnt have to be a meth head no but you NEVER know what your coming up against. And btw i have shots with rock salt none lethal & stings like a motherfuwker ! So i think me shooting them in the ass is pretty justified.


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Kill the guy and then put my TV in his hands along with my watch and car keys in his pocket and dial 999


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> something small and easily swingable that causes damage after 1 hit,
> 
> buying a sword isnt a good idea or a bat as its too big indoors,
> 
> or just stab them, put knife in there hand and say they fell on it?


when we use a base ball bat or large tourch in selfdefence the trick! is to jab like you were using a sword

no need to swing, you knock out teeth, break the nose all from a nice distance.

woman use the same tactic on the street, using a rolled up news paper,


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> when we use a base ball bat or large tourch in selfdefence the trick! is to jab like you were using a sword
> 
> no need to swing, you knock out teeth, break the nose all from a nice distance.
> 
> woman use the same tactic on the street, using a rolled up news paper,


If somebody was trying to poke me with a big stick, I would attempt to grab hold of it, and it wouldn't be too difficult to do, what would you do then??

So that person that you are trying to poke may end up taking that bat off you and using it on you the proper way lol


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Me half asleep 16stone naked possibility with a semi running donw the stairs....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i do have shotguns, but unfortunately I would not and will never probably be able to use one for home defense. You dont need a gun here to defend yourself here against intruders anyway, this isnt America.

But the main reason being it was hard enough to get my firearms licenses in the first place becasue the clueless government have no idea what they're doing in the first place, and I kid you not, all its going to take is one more victim like Tony Martin to pull the next trigger, then the clueless doo gooders sat at their home office will finally open that old drawer, blow the dust of that old bill thats been sittin there to ban all guns, revoke all our licenses and every gun in the UK from everyone for life.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ian73 said:


> 2 dogs 2 cams *petrol strimme*r crow bar .


Haha fookin petrol strimmer?! What you gonna do with that? It'd take you 5 minutes to get the thing started up, by which time the thieving little smack head will be off up the road with all your valuables.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL this thread is funny as fcuk


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Right say armed assailants break into your home all hopped up on on crystal meth intent on stealing & willing to KILL to get what they want. Your saying you would rather die then kill them in self defense ? I would rather blow a guy away then get stabbed to death by some hopped up meth head. It doesnt have to be a meth head no but you NEVER know what your coming up against. And btw i have shots with rock salt none lethal & stings like a motherfuwker ! So i think me shooting them in the ass is pretty justified.


That's exactly the point Mike is making though. In this scenario, extreme self defence would be warranted. You're also using a non lethal option.

Whereas other people are talking about messing up anybody who breaks in to their house with a machete/hammer/bat etc. which they just happen to have next to their bed lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> That's exactly the point Mike is making though. In this scenario, extreme self defence would be warranted. You're also using a non lethal option.
> 
> Whereas other people are talking about messing up anybody who breaks in to their house with a machete/hammer/bat etc. which they just happen to have next to their bed lol


I see his point but jesus H christ it REALLY HURTS with rock salt i got shot in the buttox with it trying to steal pears from our neighbor once, it was only rock salt fitted into bird shot but OMG !!! THE PAIN !!!.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Harry1213 said:


> If somebody was trying to poke me with a big stick, I would attempt to grab hold of it, and it wouldn't be too difficult to do, what would you do then??
> 
> So that person that you are trying to poke may end up taking that bat off you and using it on you the proper way lol


the attacker expects you to swing(not trained)

when they get the end of the bat straight on,they will think twice.

this is tried and tested trust meh34r:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL this thread is funny as fcuk


Everyone on this board is a hardman, i think we all established this long ago.

Muscles = hard as nails.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Haha fookin petrol strimmer?! What you gonna do with that? It'd take you 5 minutes to get the thing started up, by which time the thieving little smack head will be off up the road with all your valuables.


LOL ... I start it on a regular basis a wee squirt of wd40 works a treat.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Everyone on this board is a hardman, i think we all established this long ago.
> 
> Muscles = hard as nails.


fuwk that i`m a huge pussy thats why i have my shotgun.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I see his point but jesus H christ it REALLY HURTS with rock salt i got shot in the buttox with it trying to steal pears from our neighbor once, it was only rock salt fitted into bird shot but OMG !!! THE PAIN !!!.


Lol can imagine. Luckily your neighbour wasn't a ukm member, or you would of had a 95% chance of death or permanent disability


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Lol can imagine. Luckily your neighbour wasn't a ukm member, or you would of had a 95% chance of death or permanent disability


we'd know if they were. they'd be on here telling us all about how they've just killed someone and not to fck with them.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

andysutils said:


> we'd know if they were. they'd be on here telling us all about how they've just killed someone and not to fck with them.


"pictures or no corpse"

"err my camera lens is covered with blood and the body will be gone forever tomorrow"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Lol can imagine. Luckily your neighbour wasn't a ukm member, or you would of had a 95% chance of death or permanent disability


We had been stealing his fruit for years so finally one day i remember it was a really hot summer so was very light outside. One of my mates i grew up with had seen the muzzle of the gun sticking out the rear window. I just hear 2 shots & me & a third mate were laying on the ground with salt in our ass cheeks well my mate was hot lower abit down the leg. We were both screaming in pain & crying like babies & the bastard came out called our parents & they picked us up. Huge bandage on my ars for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Everyone on this board is a hardman, i think we all established this long ago.
> 
> Muscles = hard as nails.


Don't fcuk with me smitch I'll fcuk your sh!t up


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Geese, they'd have to be ballsy to break into a house with a pack of geese inside.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> "pictures or no corpse"
> 
> "err my camera lens is covered with blood and the body will be gone forever tomorrow"


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Don't fcuk with me smitch I'll fcuk your sh!t up


Promises promises


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I sleep in a black and white suit and an afro wig so whenever i'm disturbed by burglars i confront them with this "

There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you. I been sayin' that sh*t for years. And if you ever heard it, it meant your @ss. I never really questioned what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherf**ker before you popped a cap in his ss. But I saw some sh*t this mornin' made me think twice. Now I'm thinkin': it could mean you're the evil man. And I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous @ss in the valley of darkness. Or it could be you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that sh*t ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin', me burglar I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd.

Usually they just run away with a WTF? look on their faces, if they don't i just pull out my desert eagle from my hollowed out bible and put a cap in their @ass


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Promises promises


Ive got a qwerty keyboard mate you'd be no challenge for me


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol paint them to death? scary stuff indeed


ever had a couple dozen paintballs to the face? neither have i and i sure as fvck dont want to.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> ever had a couple dozen paintballs to the face? neither have i and i sure as fvck dont want to.


This.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Alot of people dont realise though is burglars arent looking to fight whatsoever lol...Infact in most cases the burglar will be more scared than you if you wake up.. this isnt somthing ive heard from somone else either


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> ever had a couple dozen paintballs to the face? neither have i and i sure as fvck dont want to.


Wont feel like mascara thats for sure :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Right say armed assailants break into your home all hopped up on on crystal meth intent on stealing & willing to KILL to get what they want. Your saying you would rather die then kill them in self defense ? I would rather blow a guy away then get stabbed to death by some hopped up meth head. It doesnt have to be a meth head no but you NEVER know what your coming up against. And btw i have shots with rock salt none lethal & stings like a motherfuwker ! So i think me shooting them in the ass is pretty justified.


As @Shady45 said, that is my point. The force needs to be proportionate and justifiable. A good, laymen terms guideline to proportionate force is to never use more force than is being used against you. Basically if someone is endangering your life they are using lethal force, ergo, you can also use lethal force to defend yourself. If someone is just throwing punches, you can do similar. Obviously this is a basic guideline and doesn't take into account your own belief of the threat at present. For example, lets say I came into your house at night with one of my training Airsoft guns. It looks, weighs and even comes apart like a real one. I know it's not real and not lethal, but you don't. As far as you're concerned you BELIEVE that I am about to use lethal force, therefore you can defend yourself appropriately using lethal force. If you found me raiding your fridge and just shot me in the back of the head/clubbed me over the head and killed me without warning then you would be under investigation and would imagine, in this country, face a potential charge of manslaughter. These laws are there to stop people just killing intruders outright. As far as I'm aware no country, not even strict Muslim countries, condone the death penalty for theft or intrusion and that's why these guidelines are there. With regard to your rock salt shotgun rounds, in this country you'd probably be in the sh!t for modifying ammunition and showing clear intent to wound if using it in self defence. Also, there is a video somewhere showing that rock salt can be lethal at under 4 metres (average home invasion engagement distance). Just something to bare in mind! Can you not get bean bag rounds out where you are?



harryalmighty said:


> ever had a couple dozen paintballs to the face? neither have i and i sure as fvck dont want to.


I've been shot in the face with an airsoft gun and I can tell you that if someone was rapid firing on me in the dark in the face I'd be running, lol!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> As @Shady45 said, that is my point. The force needs to be proportionate and justifiable. A good, laymen terms guideline to proportionate force is to never use more force than is being used against you. Basically if someone is endangering your life they are using lethal force, ergo, you can also use lethal force to defend yourself. If someone is just throwing punches, you can do similar. Obviously this is a basic guideline and doesn't take into account your own belief of the threat at present. For example, lets say I came into your house at night with one of my training Airsoft guns. It looks, weighs and even comes apart like a real one. I know it's not real and not lethal, but you don't. As far as you're concerned you BELIEVE that I am about to use lethal force, therefore you can defend yourself appropriately using lethal force. If you found me raiding your fridge and just shot me in the back of the head/clubbed me over the head and killed me without warning then you would be under investigation and would imagine, in this country, face a potential charge of manslaughter. These laws are there to stop people just killing intruders outright. As far as I'm aware no country, not even strict Muslim countries, condone the death penalty for theft or intrusion and that's why these guidelines are there. With regard to your rock salt shotgun rounds, in this country you'd probably be in the sh!t for modifying ammunition and showing clear intent to wound if using it in self defence. Also, there is a video somewhere showing that rock salt can be lethal at under 4 metres (average home invasion engagement distance). Just something to bare in mind! Can you not get bean bag rounds out where you are?
> 
> I've been shot in the face with an airsoft gun and I can tell you that if someone was rapid firing on me in the dark in the face I'd be running, lol!!


Its only lethal if you use to much gun powder or proppelant ignition. The more you use the more powerful it will be. Thats why i use modified birdshot rounds. A beanbag round sure i can get it & maybe i will. But iv been shot with a bean bag & rock salt. & let me tell you being shot with a bean bag i could still have ran away. I would rather incapacitate the assailant & then call the cops. Besides i'm a good shot so a slug to the @ss aint lethal ;-)


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I have cctv , 2 big stroppy dogs, an alarm, 2 samurai swords and a hatchet.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> I have cctv , 2 big stroppy dogs, an alarm, 2 samurai swords and a hatchet.


WOW you must be a real hard man... Why not just buy a tazer or pepperspray ?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> WOW you must be a real hard man... Why not just buy a tazer or pepperspray ?


When you have had to fight an armed gang on your own and been tied up and tortured for access a safe then come back and make stupid comments about my choices in home security.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> When you have had to fight an armed gang on your own and been tied up and tortured for access a safe then come back and make stupid comments about my choices in home security.


Mate i dont care as long as your alive you have no right to potentially kill or maim someone with a machete or a samurai sword. Learn MMA, get none lethal incapacitating weapons. But a blade ? If you go at someone with a blade you better be ready for jail time. AND THEN have YOUR life ruined instead of the assailant who deserves it.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate i dont care as long as your alive you have no right to potentially kill or maim someone with a machete or a samurai sword..


If someone breaks into your home... Where you sleep with your family.... They made the choice not you. If you choose to be armed in case... And happen to go at them swinging then they took that risk

They lost the right when they made the choice. OK not legally. But morally in my eyes.

Someone came at me with a knife right outside my front door after I confronted him for kicking a neighbours car. I had a long piece of decking board to hand as I was unloading my car. Should have started jabbing that at his face from six foot away but I didn't. Bloody wish I did. He made the choice to go for me first. So I felt within my rights to attack back. Just wish I had. In the end it was a semi defensive stance whilst telling him to fcuk off repeatedly. Then he legged it and I rang the police. Great story Dave lol


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Our 45kg female rottie sleeps by our front door, she does a fantastic job of alerting us if somethings up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't have a system. I have f**k all worth stealing anyway.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I've had to take down the 'beware of the dog' sign. Replaced it with 'dogs running loose'. But my dogs will bite so don't know how I would stand if someone climbed the fence then got bitten.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

If my wife is on shift and has to be up early I pity the fool that breaks into our house. She would go fvcking mental.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Ukrainian wife thats all the home defense I need !!


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Full tool kit, stanleys, chisels, saws, the lot


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Weirdly enough after starting this thread my sisters car just got done over on Friday night after a couple of weeks of reports of suspicious peoe hanging around the new estate. She's getting motion activated lighting, anti climb paint and CCTV installed. She's not to bothered about the material stuff being taken more just feels a bit scared now, especially when her bf is at work on shifts. Fcuking scumbags


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I've had to take down the 'beware of the dog' sign. Replaced it with 'dogs running loose'. But my dogs will bite so don't know how I would stand if someone climbed the fence then got bitten.


Why did you have to take it down?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> If someone breaks into your home... Where you sleep with your family.... They made the choice not you. If you choose to be armed in case... And happen to go at them swinging then they took that risk
> 
> They lost the right when they made the choice. OK not legally. But morally in my eyes.
> 
> Someone came at me with a knife right outside my front door after I confronted him for kicking a neighbours car. I had a long piece of decking board to hand as I was unloading my car. Should have started jabbing that at his face from six foot away but I didn't. Bloody wish I did. He made the choice to go for me first. So I felt within my rights to attack back. Just wish I had. In the end it was a semi defensive stance whilst telling him to fcuk off repeatedly. Then he legged it and I rang the police. Great story Dave lol


Your scenario is an attack though. You have the right to defend yourself as your life/safety was threatened as you saw it. A home invasion isn't always about hurting the people inside. To some it's just theft, so with that chain of thought we could say that all theft's deserve the same punishment. Even kids who steal a few penny sweets from their local sweet shop (obviously I'm generalising here)?! To the person in the home though you have no idea if that intruder is there to hurt, rape or just steal. Which is why your actions need to be justifiable and proportionate in the eyes of the law which includes you being able to react to what you believe the intruders intentions to be. That way, in most cases, petty thieves don't get hacked to death with a machete and homeless people breaking in to steal some food don't get tortured by the UK Muscle steely eyed dealers of death. Obviously if you have an intruder in your home who is not being violent towards you but who refuses to leave (very unlikely) you still have the right to use force to remove them. And this is where the ladder of force works well because lets say you take a non violent hands on approach to remove him but he then reacts by becoming violent, you're then in a self defence situation and as such can escalate your force to suit the situation.



SILV3RBACK said:


> I've had to take down the 'beware of the dog' sign. Replaced it with 'dogs running loose'. But my dogs will bite so don't know how I would stand if someone climbed the fence then got bitten.


My understanding is that they're trying to change the laws so that people can't just leave their dog running free in the garden while they're out. But as it stands at the moment if an intruder enters your garden and you are home and your dog running free on private property then you are not liable if they bite that intruder regardless of their activities (meaning even if the intruder is doing something good like putting your bin back in your garden for example). With the Beware of dog signs they're not technically banned or frowned upon by the law. It's just if you were taken to court, they could argue that you're in possession of a known aggressive dog or that you're using it as a guard dog because you have a beware sign. If they did argue that then you'd have to comply with the guard dog laws. The guard dog laws state that any dog being used as a guard dog must be kept under control at all times whether on private or public land and if the guard dog is off lead then the handler/owner must be present at all times and in control of the dog otherwise you could face prosecution if it bit someone. Basically if they accuse you of having a guard dog then the law states that even in your own garden it must be on lead, secured to something so it can't run around freely or if off lead you must be present and in control, so it running around in your garden would be breaking the guard dog law.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate i dont care as long as your alive you have no right to potentially kill or maim someone with a machete or a samurai sword. Learn MMA, get none lethal incapacitating weapons. But a blade ? If you go at someone with a blade you better be ready for jail time.


If a person comes to my house, where my family sleep they will have lost all human rights and they will regret it. you clearly have no idea what you talking about and as for the comment about MMA, I train with some good coaches and fighters 5 days a week, it has limited use if 4 riod heads are smashing your rib cage and teeth to pieces with a crow bar.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

skinnnyfat said:


> If a person comes to my house, where my family sleep they will have lost all human rights and they will regret it. you clearly have no idea what you talking about and as for the comment about MMA, I train with some good coaches and fighters 5 days a week, it has limited use if 4 riod heads are smashing your rib cage and teeth to pieces with a crow bar.


I think he is referring to what is right within the eyes of the law. What if the person who breaks into your home thinks it's empty and just wants to take your stuff? Do they no longer have any human rights either?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I think he is referring to what is right within the eyes of the law. What if the person who breaks into your home thinks it's empty and just wants to take your stuff? Do they no longer have any human rights either?


The short answer is no, the long one is that I Have pretty substantial home security anyway and your average scumbag would struggle to gain entry let alone get past two big aggressive dogs.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

skinnnyfat said:


> The short answer is no, the long one is that I Have pretty substantial home security anyway and your average scumbag would struggle to gain entry let alone get past two big aggressive dogs.


That's good and an important point because someone who is determined to get past a good home security system and dogs generally isn't there for just the TV!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

The only implements I keep deliberately near to hand for self-protection are fire extinguishers. I've been burgled twice and had a domestic fire once. The burglaries were upsetting but the fire, and the thought of how badly it could have ended, scared the sh!t right out me.

Sadly, fire extinguishers aren't nearly as macho as machetes or baseball bats but I'll just have to live with that. If I did decide I needed weapons lying around to fend off burglars I would choose something that did not stand out to the courts as a clear case of pre-arming as they tend to take a dim view of that when self-defence is claimed. I take my family's security very seriously and that includes not having the main breadwinner banged up in jail.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I've got **** all to steal so I doubt I would get robbed


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

my fists!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> The only implements I keep deliberately near to hand for self-protection are fire extinguishers. I've been burgled twice and had a domestic fire once. The burglaries were upsetting but the fire, and the thought of how badly it could have ended, scared the sh!t right out me.
> 
> Sadly, fire extinguishers aren't nearly as macho as machetes or baseball bats but I'll just have to live with that. If I did decide I needed weapons lying around to fend off burglars I would choose something that did not stand out to the courts as a clear case of pre-arming as they tend to take a dim view of that when self-defence is claimed. *I take my family's security very seriously and that includes not having the main breadwinner banged up in jail.*


BINGO! We have a winner :thumb:


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

MrM said:


> Why did you have to take it down?


For my own peace of mind basically. When u have older persons that live on the same street and walk those little noisy yappy dogs and I walk a German Shepherd a Labrador and a Staffy, they assume the dogs are aggressive and are going to attack their little precious pooch. So if I have a sign saying beware of the dog they assume the dogs are dangerous. Don't really need the hassle from interfering neighbours tbh. So I took the sign down.


----------



## Wellysdad (Jan 5, 2014)

If I caught a blagger in my house one of us would be carried out, end of chat. No rules.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd send the gf downstairs and sh1te the bed.


----------

